# Karpfenangeln



## hechtangler10 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich und ein Kumpel haben folgendes problem:
Wir befischen jetzt seit ca 2 jahren einen baggersee intensiv auf Karpfen aber es will und will nicht beißen. Wir haben sämtliche Sandbänke, Kanten und sonstige hot spots abgefischt aber es beißt nichts.
Bei dem see handelt es sich um einen ca 70 jahre alten baggersee mit einer durschnitsstiefe von ca 5 m. Die tiefste stelle ist ca 10 m tief. Der see sollte eigentlich einen ziemlich guten bestand aufweisen aber naja...
Als köder verwenden wir hauptsächlich boiles.
Ich selber bin jetzt das 8 jahr in diesem verein und erinnere mich noch an besser zeiten.
wäre schön wenn ihr ein paar vorschläge hättet 
gruß hecht0


----------



## Schneidi (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

habt ihr auch angefüttert? wenn ja, wie und mit was?
ich angle an einem 18ha großen baggersee mit tiefen um 8m. habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit partikeln gemacht (Tigernuss Mais Weizen und etwas hanf) damit angefüttert und mit tigernusskette mit pop up maiskorn gefischt.


----------



## hechtangler10 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

sind grade wieder von ner 5 tagessession zurückgekommen
ausbeute: 2 brassen^^
haben in den 5 tagen gut 6 kg mais 2 kg boilies 3 kg tigernüsse und 2 kg hanf angefüttert


----------



## hechtangler10 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

füttern meisten auf ner flähe von 3*3 an wobei wir einzelne partikel und boilies auch was groß flähiger verteilen


----------



## hechtangler10 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

achja hab ich vergessen, dieser see ist ca 12 ha groß meine ich


----------



## X36X (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

fangen andere dort etwas?(Karpfen)


----------



## Schneidi (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

also das mit dem etwas drumrum füttern wäre mein nächster tipp gewesen. vielleicht liegts einfach am rig. da kann man ja auch viel falsch machen. ansonsten könntet ihr mal verschiedene sorten boilies durchprobieren und mit der futtermenge variiern.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Wie sieht´s mit dem Befischungsdruck aus?
Was fangen die anderen?

Bei hohem Angeldruck könnte es eventuell sein, daß die Fische Futterstellen meiden.
Eventuell mal mit PVA oder ganz ohne Futter versuchen oder den Köder etwas abseits vom Futterplatz anbieten.

Wenn viel mit Boilies gefüttert wird, könnte die Qualität der Murmeln eine große Rolle spielen:
Wer will schon ein zähes Schnitzel, wenn er sich mit zartem Filet den Wanst vollschlagen kann?

Wenn früher besser gefangen wurde:
Wieviel wurde entnommen und was wurde nachgesetzt?

Wenigstens die Satzkarpfen sollten dann doch eigentlich beißen.

Ansonsten vielleicht mal andere Köder ausprobieren.
Tigernüsse oder Kichererbsen fallen mir da spontan ein.
Vielleicht kann auch eine radikale Größenänderung der Boilies Erfolg bringen.
Also mal 10er oder 30er statt 20ern.

Oder:
Gewässerwechsel!
Zwei Jahre ohne nenneswerte Erfolge...
Das macht doch irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

also im durschnitt pro angler wurden vlt 5-8 fische gefangen(früher waren es locker20)
rigs und boilies haben wir sämtlihe durchprobiert und verwenden grundsätlich nur murmeln von denen wir wissen das sie eine gute quali haben
die sache mit neben dem futterplatz angeln hat auch nicht funktioniert...nur brassen^^
bei uns herrscht eig grundsätzlich catch and release obwohl man es ja niht darf aber wer frisst karpfen von 50 pfd? :m
vor 2 jahren wurden 300 kg karpfen a 5 kg pro fisch eingesetzt aber es wurde kein einziger je gefangen
angeldruck ist schon nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

habt ihr denn gewässertipps
obwohl das gewässer mein zweites zuhause ist, da mein vater dort schon seit 25 jahren angelt und ich mit 4 meine erst nacht dort verbracht habe
vlt fällt einem ja doch eine lösung ein 
aber die mit der größe der boilies oder mal komplett andere köder war ja schon in die richtige richtung


----------



## carpforce1 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Lass mal die Murmeln weg und versuch es auf Partikel.
Aufgepoppter Mais auf einem kleinen Futterteppich mittels PVA.

Deinen Partikel Mix hast du gekocht? Und auch paar Tage stehen lassen?

Befischst du nur einen Spot oder mehrere?

Füttere deine Spots wirklich regelmässig aber in kleinen Mengen.
Und Probier es mal direkt in Ufernähe.


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

jaja klar haben wir das gekoht und stehen lassen
da ich meistens mit nem kumpel gehe befischen wir 2-4 spots in unterschiedlicher tiefe und entfernung vom ufer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

meine vermuttung ist.
mal ne ganz simple frage , ihr fischt denke ich mal nur am we ??

es gibt ein sogenantes wochenendsindrom, an über fischten gewässern.


die fische haben so ein natürliches futter aufkommen im see ,das sie die eingebrachte nahrung  nicht brauchen.


ihr fischt tote spods(die wo jahre lang dauerbesetzt sind ),diese sind jetzt tote erde.



wieviel stunden fischt ihr wen ihr dort seid?


ich habe vor 4 jahren an nem neuen vereinsee angefangen,im ersten jahr 30 fische zwischen 10-20kg gehabt.


3 jahre pause  dieses jahr wieder angefangen dort, bis jetzt hab ich 15 angeltage bei null fisch (einen vor 3 tagen verloren) hab nur tags über gefischt.


tags über null aktion aufm wasser,kaum wirds dunkel wirds langsam aktiver unter wasser.


mein alter platzt brachte nix ,also neuen gesucht, 2 mal gefischt 2 aktionen.


was hab ich geändert??

erstens ich teste viel am wasser, frage keine anderen wo das problem ist.


ich bin in eine bucht gewechselt,in dieser bucht war der vorteil

-kein anderer angler konnte dort fische,stromleitung über mir es gab nur einen  platzt.

-es  ist der tiefste bereich

- vorallem der wind zieht in das eck.

-köder wechsel war angesagt,ich griff zu meinen eigenen fisch-spice murmeln geboostet in glm.

die form war nicht rund sondern eher eckig oval,das ganze als boden köder kein snowman oder pop up gedönse.


hab jetzt die letzten 2 mal so gefischt,sobald es dunkel wurde  sprangen  des öfteren die fische auf meinem platzt.


der neue platzt wird mir die fische bringen,davon bin ich überzeugt den ersten hab ich ja verloren.



eine rute befische ich immer vor den füssen,wo ist den die meiste nahrung in seen ?


leider ist für mich das jahr 2012  ein scheis jahr,bandscheiben vorfall,loch im trommelfehl,job verloren.


meine angel ziele bei weitem nicht erreicht,da krankheits halber nicht umsetztbar.


ich hoffe wenigstens, das ich den november voll angeltechnisch ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

so sieht es mal aus.

nicht immer nur 0/8/15 angeln versuchen, das macht jeder, bringt auch oft erfolg, aber eben nicht immer.

ich versuche auch immer anders zu fischen als das gro der angler, der erfolg gibt mir in den meisten fällen rcht, auch wenn natürlich bei mir der kescher mal trocken bleibt.


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

also wir fischen grundsätzlich immer mindestens 5 tage dh nur an feiertagen oder halt in den ferien
bei den plätzen orientieren wir uns nicht an anderen anglern sondern suchen immer unseren eigenen platz
das mit tag und nacht ist bei uns genau so-tagsüber nichts-nachts ja
testen tun wir eig auch viel grade was köder kombis angeht aber den durchbruch hats nicht gebracht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

-du brauchst  maximal  3 köder am wasser, sonst ist es zuviel und du wirst unsicher.

-tagsüber fische ich eine mit 20mm pellets,nix besseres.

ich fische  3 firmen  zadobaits,buchelt,brohter (b-series), succelfulbaits ,meine eigenen.

- meine eigenen (fisch-spice
- zadobaits (balkan(stinkbombe ,süsser spice, oder protine mix einen von dennen
-b-series(tiegernuß,frucht einen von denen
-sb pistace,scoberry,oder waldfrucht einen von dennen.


in die murmeln hab ich vertrauen, die werden in grossen mängen im keller gelagert.


auf poper,dips verzichte ich seit nem jahr fast,seh ich keinen vorteil.


was ich gern tagsüber fische, ist aktives futter  z.b frolic,pellets,feeder futter,hartmais.





















das wichtigste bei der sache ist für mich,das was ich fütter fische ich auch.


die meisten einsteiger in sachen karpfen angeln, fischen konservierte boilies wie z.b berkley gulp.

 von solchen chemie keulen bin ich seit 10 jahren weg,versuch neue boilies aus.


kleiner tip sucht euch kleine boilie schmieden raus,die rollen nämlich noch selber ab und machen es nach kundenwunsch.


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

danke für deine antwort werden wir bestimmt mal berücksichtigen


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

also für fischen meistens top secret oder black label baits
oder halt unsere selbstgemachten


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

vlt nochmal ein paar details von dem see:
1. er ist quasi von frühling bis herbst fast vollständig zugekrautet(bis auf einige wenige stellen, auf denen wir dann geangelt haben)
2. das wasser ist ziemlich klar, das heißt man erkennt den grund auch noch in 7 metern tiefe


----------



## CarpCrakc (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Von Top Secret halt ich persönlich ziemlich wenig 
Hab da mal irgendwo nen Bericht gelesen und gesehen , was da an Konservierungsstoffen drinne sind |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Seitdem fisch ich Spectackle bzw. SB boilies


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

hatten mit denen woanders noch nie schlechte erfahrungen und gibt ja auch welche ohne konservierer


----------



## hechtangler10 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

sb haben wir auch schon probiert aber ging auch nicht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

das sind doch dan mal andere voraussetzungen,klares wasser,natürliche nahrung ohne ende.

schau mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220372


jetzt im herbst geht die natürliche nahrung langsam zu grunde,jetzt ist das grosse fressen.



sucht fresse strassen,fischt mitten im kraut.


füttert  3-8 tage pellets, partickel,füttert das ganze mit der futter schaufel grossflächig.

 ein top köder  sind tigernüsse,egal wo sie fangen immer.


zur futtermänge:  würde am anfang mal mit 3kg täglich anfangen,wen ihr zeit habt bleibt 1-4 stunden nur am platzt sitzen und beobachtet ihn.


wen ihr vor den füssen fischt ist eins wichtig,schnürre absenken  und die bremse zimlich zu machen.

-mit was für bleien fischt ihr 

-montagen fischt ihr?

-was für haken

- hier ein kleiner tip in sachen gute boilies

-ein fischiger mix

- hier ein nußboilie

http://www.cockbaits.com/Penny-Fishboilies-20mm-5-Kg-Beutel


http://www.buchelt-brothers.de/b-series-freezerbaits-tiger-coconut-by-pro-line-5kg-20mm.html


ihr könnt eure montagen,bleie tarnen oder auch getrant kaufen.


bei klarem wasser schaut sich der karpfen den köder,montage genau an stimmt was nicht wird er den köder nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## hechtangler10 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

das mit dem Kraut haben wir in der letzten nacht getestet und es hat direkt mal ne brasse gebissen
wir haben einen einzigen angler im verein der mit dieser taktik angelt und der hat 40 karpfen gefangen und war so freundlich uns davon zu erzählen
wir werden dies in zukunft uch so machen
zu unseren montagen:
blei: fox bleie von 92-106 gramm gewicht
montagen: meist anaconda rigs(snowman usw...) oder selbstgebundene
haken: meist gammakatsu oder annaconda
danke für die bolie tipps


----------



## hechtangler10 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

zeit den platz zu beobachten hat man in den 5 tagen sicherlich genug 
aber bei uns hat sich oftmals gezeigt das kaum karpfen dort gefangen werden wo sie springen
zu der natürlich nahrung: muscheln und schnecken ohne ende...haben beim letzten arbeitsdienst einen baum aus dem wasser gezogen wo tausende muscheln dranhingen
da würd ich auch keinen boilie mehr fressen


----------



## hechtangler10 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

achja und wir fischen safetyclips


----------



## carpforce1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Wenn viele Muscheln und Schnecken im Wasser sind Probier mal mit kleinen Pellets und kleinen Boilies sowie Partikel im Kraut zu fischen und nicht auf den Sandbänken.

Die Fische finden genug Nahrung im Kraut und verlassen dieses nicht.

Kleine Mengen Futter täglich einbringen einmal großflächig und zweiten Spot eher eng auch mal dicht unter Ufer den da ist meisten viel Nahrung für Karpfen und Co.

Und euren Hakenköder bringt Ihr samt Partikeln sowie Boilies und Pellets auf den Platz mittels PVA Netz. Dieses am besten zweimal bezogen, damit es sich nicht zuschnell im oberen Bereich des Krauts auflösst.

Boilies würde ich 10 - 14 mm wählen in geschmacksrichtung Fischig.

Das alles an einem 6 - 8 er Haken und Fluorcarbon Vorfach 15 lbs max 15 cm lang.

So würde ich es mal Probieren bei dieser Situation!


----------



## hechtangler10 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

also der eine typ meinte er fischt immer mit schneemann und füttert nur ein par maiskörner an halt ganz normal nur halt mitten im kraut
haken verwendet er 1-2 und vorfach 25 cm
wie hoh soll das kraut sein?
nur bodengewächs oder so richtig 1-2 ode rmehr meter hoch?


----------



## hechtangler10 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

man könnte ja beide taktiken versuchen denke ich


----------



## carpforce1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Beides sowohl niedrig als auch hoches Kraut Probieren.

Die Idee dahinter ist folgende:
Die Schnecken halten sich überal auf und werden regelrecht von den Stängel geflückt durch die Karpfen.
Größe der Schnecken ist so 10 -14 mm diese ist den Karpfen bekannt. Für Sie ist es Natürliche Nahrung und alles was größer oder schwerer ist wird dann Ignoriert.
Muscheln werden wohl Dreikantmuscheln sein die sich auf dem Grund und an Pflanzen befinden. Die max. größe ist auch 20 mm.

Also musst du dir einen Köder suchen, der die Größe und das Gewicht der natürlichen Nahrung aufweist und auch einen ähnlichen Geschmack.

Wenn du einen großen Futterplatz am Angeltag aufbaust wirst du die Karpfen anlocken können nur Sie werden länger brauchen deinen Köder zu finden.

Deswegen Großflächig füttern aber am Angeltag den Radius deutlich eingrenzen.

Der Schneeman (Sinker / Pop up) hat den Vorteil das er das Gewicht des Köders beim Einsaugen reduziert. Deshalb passt dann der Köder wieder ins Fressschema obwohl er eine andere Größe aufweist.

1 - 2er Haken? Wäre mir zu groß.
Ich fische 22er Murmeln mit 4 - 6 Haken und kann mich über die Bissausbeute nicht beklagen.

Bei Kraut, wäre mir auch auch das Vorfach mit 25cm zu lang.
Oder habt Ihr auch massiv Schlamm?


----------



## hechtangler10 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

nein der boden ist fast ausschließlich kies und sand 
teilweise vlt ein bisschen aber kaum erwähnenswert
ok dann werde ich deine taktik aufjedenfall ausprobieren
danke nochmal


----------



## boardsurfer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

versuch mal mit wurm oder maden zu angeln. bei zu starker beangelung wissen die fische was sie nehmen sollten und was nicht. wenn immer mit boilie geangelt wird und dann auch noch c&r, dann sehen die fische einen boilie und wissen sofort besser nicht nehmen. das gleiche ist es mit dem futter. dort wird ich entweder garnichts oder nur eine ausgefallene unbekannte sorte verwenden. 
petri


----------



## hechtangler10 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

danke wir versuchens mal


----------



## Carpfisher01 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Ist bei euch Frolic erlaubt ?


----------



## hechtangler10 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

ja aber der köder ist(vlt auch war) total down damit hat jeder früher geangelt


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

Probiers doch mal mit Dumbles.
Oder fütter auf nen längeren Zeitraum Boilies von denen ihr wisst , dass sie keiner fischt.
Dadurch gewinnen die fische vertrauen in die Kugeln und nehmen sie mit weniger Vorsicht.


----------



## hechtangler10 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln*

ok hatten sowieso vor auf marken umzusteigen von denen wir wissen das sie ne top quali haben und bei uns noch kaum verbreitet sind


----------

